# Where can I find a chuck key to fit a Ridgid drill chuck?



## cl350rr (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a Ridgid Supreme 6T33 1/2" capacity drill chuck mounted on a 2MT for my lathe. It is a rugged chuck and appears to be well made. problem is there is no chuck key for it and none of the standard sizes at the hardware stores fit it. I have done a good deal of searching online with no luck, any help out there?

thanks

Randel


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 31, 2010)

Randel,
Have you checked www.mscdirect.com ? If not look at page 1703 in the online big book. They list a lot of various sizes/series of chucks. Only problem is that you can't actually fit it to your chuck online 

Bill

Edit: on second thought you could always splurge on a keyless chuck and your key problems will be history


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 31, 2010)

Bill,
thanks, the problem is figuring out what size fits the chuck. Good idea on the keyless, I just hate to see a good chuck be scrapped for lack of a key.

Randel


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 31, 2010)

cl350rr  said:
			
		

> I have a Ridgid Supreme 6T33 1/2" capacity drill chuck mounted on a 2MT for my lathe. It is a rugged chuck and appears to be well made. problem is there is no chuck key for it and none of the standard sizes at the hardware stores fit it. I have done a good deal of searching online with no luck, any help out there?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Randel



Buying a key on-line will be guess work at best. You need to test fit a key on site to be sure it fits correctly. Ridgid brand tools are mostly imported today, so its not likely they will have a replacement key available unless the chuck is marked 'made in USA' and they can tell you the name of the manufacturer, and they might be able to supply you with the correct key, its not very likely though..You might be better off putting your effort and money towards a new keyed chuck, or a new key-less chuck.

Chuck quality has gone up at the same time that prices have gone down. One example is in the link below.

http://www.shars.com/products/view/626/13212quot_J33_High_Precision_Keyless_Drilling_Chuck

-MB


----------



## mklotz (Dec 31, 2010)

How about trying one of these...

http://www.harborfreight.com/four-way-chuck-key-1745.html


----------



## rcmadness (Dec 31, 2010)

Homedepot sells Rigid tools and they might have a chuck key that would fit. If you have a Home Depot in your area you could carry the chuck in and check for a key.

Just a thought.


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,

I've been to home depot, lowes, sears and northern equipment. none of the off the rack keys will fit. I even tried the "four keys in one" and none of them fit. 

I have other chucks, I am not in need of a new one. Just don't want to trash this one. it is at least 20 years old and a reasonably well made chuck. I actually use it quite often I just don't like what I have to do to tighten it.

Randel


----------



## jonesie (Dec 31, 2010)

if you are not in a hurry why not just get on ridgids website and email them with the chuck number , and have them send you one. jonesie


----------



## Stan (Dec 31, 2010)

I took an oddball chuck to a local machine tool supply house and the counterman went through a box of keys until he found one to fit.


----------

